# I have a really good bike, now I need a set of really good panniers.



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I've been looking at Ortlieb panniers, but I'm not exactly thrilled with how they attach to the rack. I've got a couple of sets of cheapo commuting panniers, but I don't want to have just those. I don't like the strap attachments they use, but the Ortlieb's bottom catch looks weak. Any recommendations? I do want waterproof, and no zippers. Having a bunch of pockets doesn't excite me.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

for panniers I'm a Jannd fan but they're not waterproof

for waterproofing and load organisation I go with plastic bags or stuff sacks

if you want the bag waterproofed, other than Ortlieb, for waterproof panniers, I'd go with Carradice http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=category&category_id=14 - Carradice use Cotton Duck which is not billed as waterproof but in my experience of riding all day in heavy sustained rain and road spray while commuting and touring is a waterproof fabric

fair warning though - I don't have Carradice panniers but do have their Longflap Camper SQR bag http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=product&under=type&product_id=35 which I have used for credit card touring and daily commuting - it's the single best bike product I've bought - I truly don't know why everyone does not buy this to commute with...


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I recently upgraded my commuting panniers to Ortlieb Sport Packer Plus. 

I was wasn't too keen on the lower attachment either, until I actually put it on my bike. When adjusted properly, it's _much_ better than the traditional hook and bungee or hook and strap. The bag does not move a single millimeter in any direction, either empty or full.


----------



## utlucky (Dec 14, 2008)

brucew said:


> I recently upgraded my commuting panniers to Ortlieb Sport Packer Plus.
> 
> I was wasn't too keen on the lower attachment either, until I actually put it on my bike. When adjusted properly, it's _much_ better than the traditional hook and bungee or hook and strap. The bag does not move a single millimeter in any direction, either empty or full.



+1
I absolutely love mine!


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

+1 on having well set-up Ortliebs.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> I've been looking at Ortlieb panniers, but I'm not exactly thrilled with how they attach to the rack. I've got a couple of sets of cheapo commuting panniers, but I don't want to have just those. I don't like the strap attachments they use, but the Ortlieb's bottom catch looks weak. Any recommendations?


Arkel.

http://www.arkel-od.com/us/

Robust cam mechanism at top that's adjustable fore/aft and comes off with a pull on a central handle

http://www.arkel-od.com/us/attachment-install

and three places to put the big hook at the bottom.

Very tough water resistant fabrics and available rain covers where that's not enough.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

M.J. said:


> for panniers I'm a Jannd fan ....


Me too! :thumbsup:


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

brucew said:


> I recently upgraded my commuting panniers to Ortlieb Sport Packer Plus.
> 
> I was wasn't too keen on the lower attachment either, until I actually put it on my bike. When adjusted properly, it's _much_ better than the traditional hook and bungee or hook and strap. The bag does not move a single millimeter in any direction, either empty or full.


+1 :thumbsup: 
I have the Ortlieb front and back roller classic and love them they do not move one bit I like them much better then the hook and bungee thingy.
Once you fix them to your racks they will not move AT ALL.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

brucew said:


> I recently upgraded my commuting panniers to Ortlieb Sport Packer Plus.
> 
> I was wasn't too keen on the lower attachment either, until I actually put it on my bike. When adjusted properly, it's _much_ better than the traditional hook and bungee or hook and strap. The bag does not move a single millimeter in any direction, either empty or full.


+1 on Ortleibs. My wife has been using a pair for 10 years. Never had a problem with them. Waterproof and never move around on the bike.


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

Angletech Techwind panniers. Reduces your drag for a 7% increase in speed.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

dualpivot said:


> Angletech Techwind panniers. Reduces your drag for a 7% increase in speed.


   
Good one. They do look nice though. How do they mount?


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

I have the Ortlieb Back Roller Classic on my commuter and try as I might to adjust how it attaches, if I hit a big bump (such as jumping up or down a kerb or going down a sharp drop at speed) the bottom of the bag does come free from time to time. The hook seems to have some flex combined with the bag maybe twisting a little. It's annoying because once the hook comes loose the bad starts to swing around on the corners and throws your balance meaning you have to stop and re-attach.

I've thought of taking the hook off the other matching pannier bag (which I rarely use) and using two hooks - but then getting it on and off may become time consuming?

Frustrated.....


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> I've been looking at Ortlieb panniers, but I'm not exactly thrilled with how they attach to the rack. I've got a couple of sets of cheapo commuting panniers, but I don't want to have just those. I don't like the strap attachments they use, but the Ortlieb's bottom catch looks weak. Any recommendations? I do want waterproof, and no zippers. Having a bunch of pockets doesn't excite me.


Andreas Plock stopped in here this past spring. He had, at that time, ridden 35,000 miles during his multi-year world bicycle tour. He was using Ortlieb panniers. 35,000 miles on them and not one failure. That's with being taken off the bike every single night for > 3 years.

I think they'll survive anything mere humans can do to them.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Timely thread, as AC and I are both in need of new panniers.... 

For those of you who use Jandd, how do you feel about the attachment system? Looks like it would be a PITA to remove the panniers for shopping/maintenance/etc.


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

Another Ortlieb fan here. I have the Backpacker plus for touring and the Office Bag for commuting. If you have detailed questions, I strongly recommend contacting Wayne at thetouringstore.com He's been very easy to work with, and recently very helpful with a warranty repair on my office bag (which I didn't even buy from him). He also has pretty good prices.

Paul


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Fan of Arkel as well.


----------



## wiggles (Feb 12, 2008)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Arkel.
> 
> http://www.arkel-od.com/us/
> 
> ...





bigman said:


> Fan of Arkel as well.


I vote for ARKEL i am using GT-18 and they worked great for spring summer and soon winter. and the CAM system is great keeps the bags in place

joe


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

How about just plain out Axiom? Their stuff is nicely priced and look to me to be pretty decent stuff. I do not own a pair, but I am leaning towards the monsoon or typhoon bags.
Not the bling name of Ortlieb or Carradice but from what I have read, they seem to be well thought out and very functional.


----------



## H.Bicycletus (Apr 16, 2006)

ezdoesit said:


> +1 :thumbsup:
> I have the Ortlieb front and back roller classic and love them they do not move one bit I like them much better then the hook and bungee thingy.
> Once you fix them to your racks they will not move AT ALL.:thumbsup:


+1 to that. I have the same panniers, had the same initial doubts as others and am completely satisfied with them. Once they are set up properly they're solid and completely waterproof. Have done extended touring with rain nearly every day and not a bit of trouble with them.


----------



## datalore (Jun 13, 2009)

If you need a waterproof pannier for commuting or moderate touring, you cannot do better than Ortlieb. The mounting system is extremely simple and convenient to set up and use. I use the Backroller Classics and find them to be the perfect size, perfect weight. The closure system is bombproof and dead simple to use. If you don't need waterproof, there are lots of other options, none of which I have tried.


----------



## H.Bicycletus (Apr 16, 2006)

*+ 1 for Ortliebs*

yes, the attachments seem weird at first but they actually work quite well. My backroller classics are completely waterproof and very solidly constructed. Have no issues with them at all.


----------

